# Tendremos a mi hermana para que cuide los niños el viernes



## Richard Dick

Hello!

¿Si digo "we'll HAVE my sister to babysit on friday, queriendo decir "tendremos a mi hermana para que cuide los niños el viernes", se entendería?
Mi intento: we'll GET my sister to babysit on friday.

Thank you!


----------



## anahiseri

las dos se entienden  aunque no sea la forma más perfecta de expresarse.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hola.



Richard Dick said:


> we'll HAVE my sister to babysit on Friday


Para mí, el "to" es de más en las construcciones con "have" + infinitivo. En cambio, sí hay que ponerlo en las construcciones con "get" + "to" + infinitivo. Según entiendo, las dos estructuras tienen algunas diferencias en su matiz.

Respecto de la oración original en castellano, creo que la traducción que se acerca más es la con "have": "We'll have my sister babysit for the kids on Friday".


----------



## Mexico RV'er

TheCrociato91 said:


> Respecto de la oración original en castellano, creo que la traducción que se acerca más es la con "have": "We'll have my sister babysit for the kids on Friday".



Other than that, I agree.


----------



## Mexico RV'er

Richard Dick said:


> "tendremos a mi hermana para que cuide los niños el viernes",
> 
> 
> En cuanto a la frase anterior, ¿es posible expresarla con el infinitivo de la siguiente manera?  _Tendremos a mi hermana cuidar a los niños el viernes.  _


----------



## Ferrol

Se podria usar el gerundio. Espero no estar equivocado
We'll have my sister babysitting...


----------



## TheCrociato91

Mexico RV'er said:


> TheCrociato91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respecto de la oración original en castellano, creo que la traducción que se acerca más es la con "have": "We'll have my sister babysit for the kids on Friday".
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, I agree.
Click to expand...

I thought you could say "babysit _for _someone" (babysit for).



Mexico RV'er said:


> En cuanto a la frase anterior, ¿es posible expresarla con el infinitivo de la siguiente manera? _Tendremos a mi hermana cuidar a los niños el viernes._


Creo que no; quizás podría usarse el gerundio (_Tendremos a mi hermana cuidando a los niños el viernes_), pero esperemos a ver qué dicen los nativos.


----------



## Ferrol

TheCrociato91 said:


> I thought you could say "babysit _for _someone" (babysit for).
> 
> 
> Creo que no; quizás podría usarse el gerundio (_Tendremos a mi hermana cuidando a los niños el viernes_), pero esperemos a ver qué dicen los nativos.


De acuerdo con TheCrociato


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ferrol said:


> De acuerdo con TheCrociato


Gracias por la confirmación, Ferrol.


----------



## Mexico RV'er

Gracias por las respuestas.  Es como pensaba yo, pero tenía una duda.  

Regarding the babysit *for* someone, it implies working for them.  I could babysit for the parents (in their place) as I would be working for them, but when it comes to the kids, I would not include the *for. *


----------



## Ferrol

Mexico RV'er said:


> Gracias por las respuestas.  Es como pensaba yo, pero tenía una duda.
> 
> Regarding the babysit *for* someone, it implies working for them.  I could babysit for the parents (in their place) as I would be working for them, but when it comes to the kids, I would not include the *for. *


----------



## Richard Dick

Y con GET, entonces se traduciría como: "traeremos a mi hermana para que cuide el/los niño/s el viernes". - we'll get my sister to babysit on friday.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Según lo entiendo yo, la construcción "get someone to do something" se parece más a "hacer que alguien hago algo". O sea que tiene más un matiz de persuasión de alguien para que realice la acción que se expresa. Pero puede que me equivoque.


----------



## Richard Dick

Ferrol said:


> Se podria usar el gerundio. Espero no estar equivocado
> We'll have my sister babysitting...


Tengo duda si se puede usar el gerund (babysitting), con el verbo HAVE.


----------



## Mexico RV'er

No suena bien "babysitting."


----------



## Ferrol

Mexico RV'er said:


> No suena bien "babysitting."


Hi Mexico RV'er!. Far from my intention arguing  with a native speaker, but , could you explain the reason why  it's  wrong?
Thank you


----------



## Mexico RV'er

I wish I had a good answer for you Ferrol, but grammatically speaking, I don't. I just know it sounds strange to me and is not something I would say, nor have I heard it used that way that I can remember.  We use the infinitive with *to* understood.

It's the same with other examples as well:  
       "We will have our neighbors eat with us tomorrow."   "We will have our neighbors eating with us tomorrow."  
       "We will have the gardener remove the tree."  "We will have the gardener removing the tree." 

I do wish I had a better answer for you.  Maybe someone else can help.


----------



## Ferrol

Mexico RV'er said:


> I wish I had a good answer for you Ferrol, but grammatically speaking, I don't. I just know it sounds strange to me and is not something I would say, nor have I heard it used that way that I can remember.  We use the infinitive with *to* understood.
> 
> It's the same with other examples as well:
> "We will have our neighbors eat with us tomorrow."   "We will have our neighbors eating with us tomorrow."
> "We will have the gardener remove the tree."  "We will have the gardener removing the tree."
> 
> I do wish I had a better answer for you.  Maybe someone else can help.


Thank you very much for your swift reply.Neither would I have used (I swear)  the ing form in the examples above. For the first one I'd have said : "... *to *eat",  though (is that wrong ?)
I know that the meaning of the second one amounts to "we'll tell/order the gardener to remove....". I would not have used the ing form either
And don't worry you can't explain the grammatical reason why babysitting sounds  odd to your ears, It happens all the time to me  with Spanish constructions


----------



## chileno

Richard Dick said:


> Hello!
> 
> ¿Si digo "we'll HAVE my sister to babysit on friday, queriendo decir "tendremos a mi hermana para que cuide los niños el viernes", se entendería?
> Mi intento: we'll GET my sister to babysit on friday.
> 
> Thank you!


Para mí:

We'll have my sister to babysit on Friday. - Ya hablé con mi hermana y va a venir a cuidar etc.

We'll get my sister to babysit on Friday - Conseguiremos que mi hermana.... (Vamos a convencerla a que venga)

O estoy mal?


----------



## Mexico RV'er

Ferrol said:


> Thank you very much for your swift reply.Neither would I have used (I swear)  the ing form in the examples above. For the first one I'd have said : "... *to *eat",  though (is that wrong ?)
> 
> No, it's not wrong. It just doesn't sound as natural to me as it does without it.


----------



## Ferrol

Mexico , que es nativo, en su primer post usó : "....have my sister babysit (sin to)
Ahora bien este no nativo sigue entendiendo esa construcción  como  "haremos que mi hermana haga de canguro (como decimos aquí) con los niños", en el sentido que expliqué en mi anterior post de " we'll tell/order my sister.....". Lo que dice  el OP es neutro: que la hermana estará ese día cuidando a los niños , no necesariamente porque se lo ha dicho el que habla. Podría  ser que tuviera por costumbre ese dia de la semana venir a cenar , y a dormir a casa de su hermano, y coincide que ese día sus cuñados salen a cenar con unos amigos....
Por eso sugerí el gerundio.Espero haberme explicado
Gracias por su paciencia.. .


----------



## Rondivu

Cuidar de o a. Falta la preposición en la frase del título. 


Tendremos a mi hermana para que cuide los niños el viernes


----------



## Ferrol

Rondivu said:


> Cuidar de o a. Falta la preposición en la frase del título.
> 
> 
> Tendremos a mi hermana para que cuide los niños el viernes


Cierto


----------



## Richard Dick

Wordreference también dice: 
cuidar⇒ vtr    (vigilar con atención)    look after vtr phrasal insep
          take care of v expr
      (formal)    care for vtr + prep
     Ana está cuidando el hijo de sus vecinos.
     Anna's looking after her neighbours' son.


----------



## Rondivu

Richard Dick said:


> Wordreference también dice:
> cuidar⇒ vtr    (vigilar con atención)    look after vtr phrasal insep
> take care of v expr
> (formal)    care for vtr + prep
> Ana está cuidando el hijo de sus vecinos.
> Anna's looking after her neighbours' son.


¿Por qué tratas de confundir a la gente? 
El ejemplo que trae Wordreference es:
Ana está cuidando *el perro *de sus vecinos. 
Anna's looking after her neighbour's dog.


----------



## Ferrol

Richard Dick said:


> Wordreference también dice:
> cuidar⇒ vtr    (vigilar con atención)    look after vtr phrasal insep
> take care of v expr
> (formal)    care for vtr + prep
> Ana está cuidando el hijo de sus vecinos.
> Anna's looking after her neighbours' son.


Cuidando el hijo...., suena raro por aquí. Diríamos "cuidando *al/del * hijo...."
Hice una consulta en el diccionario r.a.e y esto es lo que dice (acepcion 2)


Consulta posible gracias al
 compromiso con la cultura de la


Descubra la nueva plataforma 
  de recursos lingüísticos de la RAE
cuidar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Del ant. _coidar,_ y este del lat. _cogitāre_ 'pensar1'.
1. tr. Poner diligencia, atención y solicitud en la ejecuciónde algo.
2. tr. Asistir, guardar, conservar. Cuidar a un enfermo, lacasa, la ropa. U. t. c. intr. Cuidar DE la hacienda, DE losniños.
3. tr. Discurrir, pensar.
4. prnl. Mirar por la propia salud, darse buena vida.
5. prnl. Vivir con advertencia respecto de algo. No se cuidaDE la maledicencia.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Richard Dick

Rondivu said:


> ¿Por qué tratas de confundir a la gente?
> El ejemplo que trae Wordreference es:
> Ana está cuidando *el perro *de sus vecinos.
> Anna's looking after her neighbour's dog.


Otro ejemplo: 


*nurse [sb/sth]⇒*_vtr_(tend to: [sb], [sth]sick)cuidar⇒ _vtr_ She was able to nurse the bird back to health. Ella pudo cuidar el ave hasta que se repuso.


----------



## Ferrol

Richard Dick said:


> Otro ejemplo:
> 
> 
> *nurse [sb/sth]⇒*_vtr_(tend to: [sb], [sth]sick)cuidar⇒ _vtr_She was able to nurse the bird back to health.Ella pudo cuidar el ave hasta que se repuso.


No es correcto : cuidar al/del ave....


----------



## Rondivu

Richard Dick said:


> Otro ejemplo:
> 
> 
> *nurse [sb/sth]⇒*_vtr_(tend to: [sb], [sth]sick)cuidar⇒ _vtr_She was able to nurse the bird back to health.Ella pudo cuidar el ave hasta que se repuso.


Los animales no son personas. 
Cuidar el perro. 
Cuidar *al* niño


----------



## Richard Dick

Rondivu said:


> Los animales no son personas.
> Cuidar el perro.
> Cuidar *al* niño





Rondivu said:


> Los animales no son personas.
> Cuidar el perro.
> Cuidar *al* niño


Pues me confunde: 


*nurse [sb/sth]⇒*_vtr_(tend to: [sb], [sth]sick)


----------



## Ferrol

Rondivu said:


> Los animales no son personas.
> Cuidar el perro.
> Cuidar *al* niño


La r.a.e. no hace esa diferencia."Cuidar el perro" suena horrible


----------



## Rondivu

Ferrol said:


> La r.a.e. no hace esa diferencia."Cuidar el perro" suena horrible


Te suena horrible, bien. A mí no. 
¿Y cómo te suena cuidar *a* una planta?
A mí me suena francamente mal.
La RAE no hace distinción pero hete aquí que la planta es un ser vivo al igual que las personas y animales. Apuesto lo que sea a que dices cuidar una planta. 
Ahora bien, si hablamos de un perro que tienes y que es tratado como un miembro más de la familia, estaría de acuerdo contigo en que "cuidar el perro" suena mal.
Viene a ser lo mismo que en inglés, cuando uno dice que su propio perro es "he" y no "it".


----------



## Ferrol

Hola Rondivu . Me suenan bien cuidar una planta, a una planta, y de una planta
Volviendo a la frase del OP y tratando de mantener el gerundio
My sister will be babysitting for us next Friday . Would that be fine , Mexico?


----------



## Mexico RV'er

It would be great, Ferrol.  Un saludo


----------



## Ferrol

Mexico RV'er said:


> It would be great, Ferrol.  Un saludo


Thank you mate!


----------



## Richard Dick

Esto puede ser subjetivo de mucha gente. En México es muy común oírlo sin preposición. (no formal).


----------



## Rondivu

Richard Dick said:


> Esto puede ser subjetivo de mucha gente. En México es muy común oírlo sin preposición. (no formal).View attachment 32825


En México lo pueden decir como quieran, faltaría más, pero está mal. 
Esto es lo que dice el DPD:

1.  Cuando se usa con el sentido de ‘estar a cargo de alguien o algo para que no sufra perjuicio’, puede construirse de dos formas:

a) Como transitivo (cuidar [algo o *a* alguien]); el complemento verbal es directo: Cuida la granja de sus abuelos; Cuida *a* sus hermanos pequeños.

http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=WXiA8Czg0D6Hq4M3o7


----------



## Richard Dick

Pues es muy relativo y, no dudo que en más países del continente americano, se diga sin la preposición. Así que para mi no está mal y se oye bien.

P.D. es bastante común y es un tema de debate con y sin preposición.


----------

